# Footing Forms for Residential use Clamps/brace for plywood forms



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

Im currently working on a complete makeover where Im doing an addition. The area has been excavated and form work to begin. We usally make our forms out of plywood, and used treaded rods to hold them in place. I dont want to invest in a whole form system right now, but is there some sort of clamp/brace that I use with my plywood forms?


----------



## billy d (Mar 12, 2008)

There are quite a few systems for clamping and bracing shutters together or apart come to that.Google PERI and have alook at the one man system that or some thing like it may be the way for you to go in the future, at least you'll get some idea's from the site. Billy​


----------



## plazaman (Apr 17, 2005)

looks like a whole system, we done away without it today, seems fine for tomorrows pour. Im looking for a simple bracket that will hold my footing forms in place.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

My favorite cheap tie is made from the banding straps pulled out of the dumpster at the lumber yard. punch a couple holes in the spring steel and bend a couple of 90's, put an 8d sinker in it and it'll hold as good as any snap tie, or gates, or advanced, or simplex tie. I've used them all. With the banding strap I usually mix a few fha type straps for seperation.


----------



## K2 (Jul 8, 2005)

Oh and if i get in a weird corner with snap ties etc. and wonder if it'll hold, I go to the truck and get a free banding strap., and don't worry. Nothing makes you work harder than a blow out.


----------



## denick (Feb 13, 2006)

This might be the type of thing you want.

www.concretebracket.com/


----------

